
The Strange Geopolitics of the International Cloud - MarlonPro
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/the-strange-geopolitics-of-the-international-cloud/416370/?single_page=true
======
aburan28
This reminded me that recently a friend who works for Oracle told me that
Oracle puts some of their customer data into data centers in China
specifically to avoid "tough" US Data Breach laws. There is all kinds of
strange things going on with the placement of cloud data

